# RCI or II  ??



## lisa1001 (Sep 9, 2019)

Which trading company does a Powhaten Plantation fixed wee trade through?

Thanks


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Last time I looked fixed weeks were RCI and The Club was II.


----------



## dstacy969 (Sep 9, 2019)

hvsteve1 said:


> Last time I looked fixed weeks were RCI and The Club was II.



We bought into Club Wyndham Access last year, and we’re RCI, not II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 10, 2019)

dstacy969 said:


> We bought into Club Wyndham Access last year, and we’re RCI, not II.  You probably see access only to weeks ownership.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wyndham is RCI.  Powhattan is a Diamond Resort.  You're probably seeing it as a destination but not a Wyndham resort.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 11, 2019)

lisa1001 said:


> Which trading company does a Powhaten Plantation fixed wee trade through?
> 
> Thanks



If one owns a fixed week, those weeks are grandfathered into RCI. If one of those weeks ever gets converted to points it would change to II.


----------



## lisa1001 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 18, 2020)

We attended a sales presentation at Sedona Summit this week and we’re told that Diamond has switched back to II from RCI. Is that true? If so, they didn’t stay with RCI very long. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 18, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> We attended a sales presentation at Sedona Summit this week and we’re told that Diamond has switched back to II from RCI. Is that true? If so, they didn’t stay with RCI very long.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Diamond is pushing their own exchange platform Dex.  Points still aren't eligible to be used with RCI.  Only fixed weeks Diamond owners can exchange with RCI.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 19, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> We attended a sales presentation at Sedona Summit this week and we’re told that Diamond has switched back to II from RCI. Is that true? If so, they didn’t stay with RCI very long.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



This is very FALSE information. Diamond is NOT using Interval International anymore. They are not using RCI anymore either. Diamond will not be paying for your membership for Interval anymore either. Go online and learn about their own Diamond Exchange (DEX) system that they are now offering. I personally don’t like it but will only use it as a very last resort.


----------

